# top coat for boiled linseed oil



## ROB_IN_MN (Jul 10, 2012)

I am trying to determine how long I should wait before topcoat a walnut/maple end table I made. I cut the BLO 1 part to 2 parts of mineral spirits and then wiped it off after a few minutes.

on the can, it says I can topcoat with poly. I've read on various forums that this is a bad idea. Should I topcoat with something?

Also, how long should I wait until I put a top coat on the end table?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

With the exception of shellac, the BLO should be cured before top coating…and that may take a day or two. After that most any oil based finish will adhere to it (including the polyurethane formulas). If it's a water borne urethane, then wait 5-7 days. You can get around all of this if you put a barrier coat of dewaxed shellac (for Zinnser, this would be Seal-Coat). on the blo first. The shellac can be applied very soon after the blo sits, wit in a day or so.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

You could do more coats of oil and finish with a good paste wax as well.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

There is absolutely no problem putting oil based poly over BLO. ( I doubt there is a problem with water-based poly either, but I won't comment because I haven't cone it). As far as waiting time, I would let the BLO dry for a couple of days just to be on the safe side. If it feels dry to the touch you should be fine.

If this were a strictly decorative piece, I would recommend you just finish with wax. But since BLO and wax doesn't give you very much protection for something like an end table, I think the poly top coat is a good idea.


----------



## ROB_IN_MN (Jul 10, 2012)

I ended up waiting a couple hours until after it already was dry to the touch, so I figured…what the heck. Seems to have worked fine.

thanks for the advice.


----------



## John1 (Aug 3, 2008)

I use PolyAcrylic over BLO all the time. I wait a few days to a week. I like to wait a week just to be sure.


----------

